# clé wifi



## pot (4 Juin 2011)

Avec ma nouvelle Freebox 6, j'envisage d'acheter une clé WIFI.
MAC G5 PPC, Leopard

Est-ce une bonne idée ou une galère en vue ?


----------



## herszk (4 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir.
A priori, pourquoi pas mais, si tu veux profiter de la freebox v6, choisis un dongle wifi avec la norme n.


----------



## pot (4 Juin 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> A priori, pourquoi pas mais, si tu veux profiter de la freebox v6, choisis un dongle wifi avec la norme n.


C'est quoi les normes, à titre d'information. Merci


----------



## herszk (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.
Jusqu'à maintenant, la norme wifi 802.11g permettait un débit théorique de 54 Mbits/s.
A présent, la norme 802.11n offre des débits beaucoup plus conséquents (300 Mbits théorique).
Il se trouve que la freebox v6 en est équipée, donc, ce serait dommage de ne pas équiper ton mac d'un dongle de la même capacité.


----------



## pot (6 Juin 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> A priori, pourquoi pas mais, si tu veux profiter de la freebox v6, choisis un dongle wifi avec la norme n.


J'ai fait l'achat du dongle, l'ai inséré dans le mac, enlevé le câble éthernet, essayé d'établir une connexion réseau, mais il n'y a pas de possibilité de Wifi.
Quelle est la procédure ?


----------



## herszk (6 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir.
Il faut aller dans ton interface de gestion free/internet/configurer mon réseau wifi freebox, cocher "activer", choisir un nom de réseau, cocher wpa, créer une clé, envoyer puis relancer la freebox server.
Ensuite, dans les préférences Système/internet et réseau sans fil/réseau, choisir Airport, donner le nom réseau et la clé créés dans le compte free.


----------



## pot (7 Juin 2011)

Le wifi était activé avant que je ne change de box, apparemment il l'est encore mais la case "activer" est grisée et je ne peux pas décocher et recocher.


----------



## herszk (7 Juin 2011)

Je suppose que tu as rebranché ton cable ethernet pour accéder à ton interface freebox.
Si c'est le cas, tu dois activer également ton routeur en allant dans "configurer mon routeur freebox" puis relancer ta freebox server, après cela , tu pourras accéder au paramètrage de ta freebox.
Mais tu as une solution plus simple, c'est d'aller directement aux paramètres système de ton mac et de donner le nom réseau et la clé wpa qui sont imprimés à l'intérieur du boitier de ta freebox server.


----------



## pot (7 Juin 2011)

Sur l'interface Freebox WIFI et Routeur sont grisés. De plus, ils disent que si l'on avait déjà utilisé le WIFI, il est inutile de rien changer ???
Sur le Mac, même câble débranché, il ne me propose qu'une connexion ethernet, Airport grisé non cliquable.
Début de galère j'ai l'impression, grand merci en tous cas pour tes interventions pertinentes.
Patrice



herszk a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as rebranché ton cable ethernet pour accéder à ton interface freebox.
> Si c'est le cas, tu dois activer également ton routeur en allant dans "configurer mon routeur freebox" puis relancer ta freebox server, après cela , tu pourras accéder au paramètrage de ta freebox.
> Mais tu as une solution plus simple, c'est d'aller directement aux paramètres système de ton mac et de donner le nom réseau et la clé wpa qui sont imprimés à l'intérieur du boitier de ta freebox server.


----------



## herszk (7 Juin 2011)

Es-tu sûr que le dongle est compatible ?
Peux-tu nous donner sa référence ?


----------



## pot (7 Juin 2011)

Essentiel B, clé USB WIFI mini format N300 de chez Boulanger, prévue pour Windows mais compatible sans problème selon le vendeur ...
http://www.boulanger.fr/cle_essentielb_wifi_n300_mini-format/p_17150_379606.htm




herszk a dit:


> Es-tu sûr que le dongle est compatible ?
> Peux-tu nous donner sa référence ?



 qtl { 	position: absolute; 	border: 1px solid #cccccc; 	-moz-border-radius: 5px; 	opacity: 0.2; 	line-height: 100%; 	z-index: 999; 	direction: ltr; }  qtl:hover,qtl.open { 	opacity: 1; }  qtl,qtlbar { 	height: 22px; }  qtlbar { 	display: block; 	width: 100%; 	background-color: #cccccc; 	cursor: move; }  qtlbar img { 	border: 0; 	padding: 3px; 	height: 16px; 	width: 16px; 	cursor: pointer; }  qtlbar img:hover { 	background-color: #aaaaff; }  qtl>iframe { 	border: 0; 	height: 0; 	width: 0; }  qtl.open { 	height: auto;	 }  qtl.open>iframe { 	height: 200px; 	width: 300px; }


----------



## edd72 (7 Juin 2011)

Le vendeur t'a filé un driver?


----------



## pot (7 Juin 2011)

Non, juste dans le package un mini cd pour Windows


edd72 a dit:


> Le vendeur t'a filé un driver?


----------



## herszk (8 Juin 2011)

Retrouves-tu bien ta clé dans Informations Système/Réseau/Airport ?


----------



## pot (8 Juin 2011)

Non, il n'y a rien


herszk a dit:


> Retrouves-tu bien ta clé dans Informations Système/Réseau/Airport ?


----------



## herszk (8 Juin 2011)

Cela signifie, que ta clé n'est pas reconnue d'emblée par Leopard, il lui faut un driver.
Renseigne toi auprès de ton revendeur, s'il n'en a pas, il doit te fournir une autre clé compatible mac.


----------



## herszk (9 Juin 2011)

Tu dois bien vérifier sur l'emballage, que la clé est compatible mac et non pas compatible avec toutes les box internet, ce qui ne veut rien dire.


----------



## pot (9 Juin 2011)

Je l'ai rendue et acheté une autre compatible PC, MAC, Linux ... pour une prochaine aventure.
Merci encore pour les réponses



herszk a dit:


> Tu dois bien vérifier sur l'emballage, que la clé est compatible mac et non pas compatible avec toutes les box internet, ce qui ne veut rien dire.


----------

